# Haunted radio



## Muddinmachine (Aug 29, 2019)

Good day everyone....like most of the posts I have searched thru to find an answer to this problem.....

Just bought my wife a 2011 routan se and everything was going great for a month then out of the blue the radio starts changing stations and adjusting the volume up or down at random. 
It will even switch from AM to FM and move the balance and fade to different speakers. 

Most of the posts deal with touch screen radios. This one is not. It is a plain deck 6 disc DVD and has RDS at the bottom. 


Any ideas or thoughts are more than appreciated


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

Don't know, but you may get better feedback if you post same questions at Chrysler Minivans Dot Net.

These vans can have really strange electrical gremlins because of the TIPM and the way otherwise unrelated electrical items are controlled.

The only other thing I can think of would be to upgrade the software/firmware on the radio. That is a dealership only job, but the software is downloadable from overseas websites and you can burn to disc and do it yourself if you trust downloading files like that. It worked fine for my REN head unit, but you do risk bricking the head unit if something goes wrong during the update.

I really doubt outdated OS software/firmware would cause your issues out of the blue though, if it was working fine for the previous 8 years.


----------

